# Tell me Horned/pacman frogs are Boring as I am not allowed one yet and I am sad



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

If you tell me that they do nothing then that will make me feel better :lol2:Or post your lovely pics of them on here so I can convince hubby :notworthy::notworthy:

thanks xxx


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok they sit there looking fat and doing Nothing from what i see at the pet shop.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> If you tell me that they do nothing then that will make me feel better :lol2:Or post your lovely pics of them on here so I can convince hubby :notworthy::notworthy:
> 
> thanks xxx


haha how come you aren't allowed?
get one and hide it?
or feed hubby to it?


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> haha how come you aren't allowed?
> get one and hide it?
> or feed hubby to it?


I promised not to get any more pets

I have a dog,2 cats,3 rabbits,4 tortoises,a bearded dragon,chameleon,5 whites tree frogs and 5 goldfish,so not at the moment,I am thinking of getting a set up for one and leave it empty as that isnt against the rules :lol2::lol2:My hubby is lovely and very patient with me and has allowed me this many,dont want him to think I am a nut bag :lol2::lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

hahahaha. that is a lot of pets...
best not feed him to the frog.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

My hubby said no more pets...about 20 pets ago then 10 pets ago then about 6 pets ago.. he has finally said..'as long as you are happy'...LOL


----------



## maybrick (May 20, 2005)

A horned frog is the only pet i have ever sold back to the shop i got it from due to it being less interesting than a cactus, but still requiring a relatively high amount of care.

Sad but true.

They do look awesome though.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

My hubby said I can have whatever I want as long as I find room for them where they dont look ridiculous...doesnt leave me with much,...sooo...I have decided to clear out my bedroom (our bedroom) cause I have a six foot wall with my desk and card making bits there, in the cupboard it all goes, leaving me with loads of room for whatever I want :whistling2:

The pac man frog has never appealed to me. If I wanted to watch something that looked good sit still untill feeding time, I would watch my man!


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

maybrick said:


> A horned frog is the only pet i have ever sold back to the shop i got it from due to it being less interesting than a cactus, but still requiring a relatively high amount of care.
> 
> Sad but true.
> 
> They do look awesome though.


really?That makes me feel a bit better,did you not see much of it?:lol2:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

ilovetoads2 said:


> My hubby said I can have whatever I want as long as I find room for them where they dont look ridiculous...doesnt leave me with much,...sooo...I have decided to clear out my bedroom (our bedroom) cause I have a six foot wall with my desk and card making bits there, in the cupboard it all goes, leaving me with loads of room for whatever I want :whistling2:
> 
> The pac man frog has never appealed to me. If I wanted to watch something that looked good sit still untill feeding time, I would watch my man!


:lol2: yes thats where I have started my frog collection,5 whites im our bedroom,3 are male,all calling and sounding gorgeous :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, we already have 3 tanks in the living room...and no more room in there...the only other place I can put them is in the bedroom...but he asked me nicely to wait till we get an extension till I go nuts ... then I will have a whole room! :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

there the best looking frogs in my opinion but dont do alot they really arent a sit and watch for hours pet and require lots of food!! We are rather fond of our henry tho but couldnt say wed get another


----------



## mariedeery (Nov 27, 2009)

Frogs picture by mariedeery - Photobucket

my froggie.

He goes bright reddish brown when he goes in water. They tend to bury in substrate an yo don't see them much. Great lookers from a photographer's point of view but otherwise they are quite boring until feeding time.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, they are quite dramatic when they eat- but that's it. I shouldn't give you ideas :lol2: but there's any number of more interesting frogs out there. I find my little fire-bellied toad colony oodles more interesting...


----------



## ghoti (Oct 19, 2009)

Pacman frog is the only one I have parted with after getting it...
They look nice.
They feed well.
They do nothing.

Best thing that my pacman frog ever did was get swapped for some much better frogs.
Avoid the disappointment now  dont get one ... (My 2 cents)


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I think I need to watch a recording of one for say and hour or two,maybe it will convince me that I can wait for one:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> I think I need to watch a recording of one for say and hour or two,maybe it will convince me that I can wait for one:lol2::lol2:


You don't NEED a recording- just get a photo- same effect!:lol2:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> You don't NEED a recording- just get a photo- same effect!:lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:

Well you will laugh,I have an enclosure and I have cut out a picture of a horned frog and stuck it to the inside of the tank and either it will be the same as having one but cheaper as no feeding or hubby will think I am a right saddo and buy me one :lol2::flrt::blush:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok, I'm not laughing. I'm really not laughing. Not even a little bit. Not even a s******. 

You REALLY want one, don't you !?!

Did I mention I'm not laughing?:whistling2:


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

ghoti said:


> Pacman frog is the only one I have parted with after getting it...
> They look nice.
> They feed well.
> *They do nothing.*


Not true. Mine moved its foot earlier. :devil:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Cranwelli said:


> Not true. Mine moved its foot earlier. :devil:


Sometimes they blink, too- always a thrill...


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

well here is pudding my imaginary frog


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Lovin' it!:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> well here is pudding my imaginary frog image


haaaaaaaaaaaahahaha lol'd


----------



## danielle6761 (Aug 15, 2009)

pmsl!!!! :flrt:


----------



## ghoti (Oct 19, 2009)

Cranwelli said:


> Not true. Mine moved its foot earlier. :devil:


Hah! video - or it didnt happen 

:whistling2:

and "*TIMOTHY AND MATILDA"*, need any pictures of roaches, or locusts to print for "pudding" 
Just cos he is printed doesnt mean you can starve the poor thing...


----------



## tomsam (Sep 26, 2009)

how funny.Matilda your mad in a lovely way your so so funny. go and buy yourself one and tell your hubby i sent you it as a gift after reading your thread. :lol2::lol2:


----------



## alcamee (Feb 15, 2009)

Have you ever seen a blurred picture of one....no thought not. Spent 30 mins once waiting for one to eat, I turned around to scratch the back of my leg and whoof gone.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

alcamee said:


> Have you ever seen a blurred picture of one....no thought not. Spent 30 mins once waiting for one to eat, I turned around to scratch the back of my leg and whoof gone.


hahaha that must be gutting.


----------

